# Bolens g14 shifter compatibility



## Bolensboy94 (11 mo ago)

The gear shifter on my tube frame g14 broke. I found a replacement but it's off a tube frame g10. Will the g10 shifter fit the G14? Thanks in advance


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bolensboy94,

Sam's Bolens will know the answer to this question.









Bolens Parts | Sam's Bolens, Llc


We Specialize in BOLENS PARTS, TROY-BILT & ISEKI parts. We have the largest inventory of new, used & obsolete parts anywhere. We also have many hard-to- find WISCONSIN & TECUMSEH & Briggs & Stratton parts.




www.samsbolens.com


----------



## Bolensboy94 (11 mo ago)

I couldn't find any answers so I just took a chance and picked up the g10 shifter, it fits. I'm assuming this means although not all tube frame gear shifters look the same they are indeed interchangeable.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you found this out! Successfully!!


----------

